# Small snails from java moss



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Just put in java moss into my tank and for some reason I think it came with small little snails. Was wondering if I should take them out or leave them in. thanks, garrick


----------



## Bawl (Aug 15, 2012)

You can try to remove them if you don't want them, though in all likelihood you won't get every one nor their eggs so they'll be back soon enough.


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

There was actually only one in there but do they damage anything in the tank or ruin anything?


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

They have a population explosion if you overfeed your fish, other than that not really. I crush them after they get so big and feed them to my loaches.


----------

